
C Constructs That Don't Work in C++ - ingve
https://lospi.net/c/c++/programming/developing/software/2019/04/28/c-constructs-that-dont-work-in-cpp.html
======
watergatorman
Josh Lospinoso, the author of this blog, has now corrected this to read
"pointer to const int"

C declaration syntax confounds even the experts.

I highly recommend this article to all interested in C and C++, and
programming languages generally.

------
watergatorman
"... const int* x_ptr_3 = &x; // (3) ... Finally, we see the preferred
approach, which is taking a const pointer (3)"

Not a const pointer, but a pointer to const int.

~~~
jalospinoso
Thank you for the correction!

